# TreeBox Mini



## Willyza (7/9/15)

Just wondering if a Vendor will be bring this one in ?






http://www.smoktech.com/mod/treebox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (8/9/15)

Yup - brining a stack - they're shipping end of the month from Smok.
Will be loaded on our site for pre-sale soon if you want to snag one 

Pop your email address on our landing page and you'll be notified the moment we launch. (Soon...!)



Willyza said:


> Just wondering if a Vendor will be bring this one in ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willyza (8/9/15)

Cool will be watching


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

Dirk said:


> Yup - brining a stack - they're shipping end of the month from Smok.
> Will be loaded on our site for pre-sale soon if you want to snag one
> 
> Pop your email address on our landing page and you'll be notified the moment we launch. (Soon...!)



Hi @Dirk
What is your landing page? Not clear from your post or your signature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirk (8/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Dirk
> What is your landing page? Not clear from your post or your signature


Hi hi, sorry, www.thevapery.co.za 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nick (8/9/15)

Ooooohhh very nice...


----------



## MorneW (8/9/15)

Fark it's pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------

